# 66 convertable electrical routing



## russcm (Nov 28, 2008)

I have purchased a complete M&H wiring harness.I did not disassemble the project. Can someone suggest sources for correct routing and fastening. I have the restoration manual and Fisher body manual but they do not give me the info I need. Thanks Russ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Which wiring harness?


----------



## russcm (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a complete wiring set. The auto has no wires and I need to route them all and secure them properly. Russ


----------

